# Thin grey hair, balding on top, what do you men use?



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Thinking that since I have very little hair on top, using a shampoo bar like Leggitts or even Mitchell Wool Fat Bath soap would be good. Maybe stripping the oils from my scalp may not be a great idea, so the Mitchells Wool Fat bar soap or using one of those 72% olive oil soaps would be good?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I just keep it cropped close (for that grizzled NCO look) and use a standard shampoo, the same thing I use on my beard.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oldsarge said:


> I just keep it cropped close (for that grizzled NCO look) and use a standard shampoo, the same thing I use on my beard.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

In my early 60's I realized my hair was going. I noticed B-7/Biotin is for hair, skin and nails. 5000 units a day. well nothing. Then read about Essential Oils for health and cancer. Read about Hair and tried it, with 3 x B-7. some new growth about 5" long now. we'll see.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What do I use? I don't use anything at all, I'll let nature take it's course.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As the hair on the top of my head thinned out, I really didn't lose any hair, but instead the missing hair on the top simply relocated to my ears, my eyebrows and my nostrils. It take a real artist to craft a comb-over from the hairs growing out of one's ears! LOL.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

eagle2250 said:


> As the hair on the top of my head thinned out, I really didn't lose any hair, but instead the missing hair on the top simply relocated to my ears, my eyebrows and my nostrils. It take a real artist to craft a comb-over from the hairs growing out of one's ears! LOL.


I don't remember the name of the comedian, but a hilarious stand up routine in the early 90's focused on this. He said somethig like..

"wonderful, I'm going through middle age, and my back and shoulders are going through puberty!"
:laughing:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> As the hair on the top of my head thinned out, I really didn't lose any hair, but instead the missing hair on the top simply relocated to my ears, my eyebrows and my nostrils. It take a real artist to craft a comb-over from the hairs growing out of one's ears! LOL.


There's more hair on my back and chest than on my head.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Thin grey hair, balding on top, what do you men use?

A cap.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

My gray hair would be on the left and right sides of my head.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> My gray hair would be on the left and right sides of my head.


Like on your temples?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Like on your temples?


Yes I do, It's genetic, My Father is graying more and more and he just turned 77 a few months ago and I'm going to be 45 in March.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The issue of thinning hair is one upon which I have been obliged to expend much consideration recently but I am pleased to report that I have acquired a reasonably satisfactory solution.

My problem was emphasised by product (pomade) and style (left hand parting) which colluded to the detriment of the appearance of my hair.

I had long sported that most proper gentleman's coiffure, the ne plus ultra cut, the left hand side parting, as illustrated here:










Whilst I was accustomed to plastering my thatch into a left hand parting with pomade - I recognised that my hair was naturally inclined towards a part from the right, and would flow more readily into this position. As my barnet thinned and receded the benefit once bestowed by the left-hand part diminished and I was willing to submit to the right hand part, thusly:



















However, this was but the initial step. My pomade, once bestowing a glossy dazzle upon my locks, now merely exaggerated the thinner grey hair.

A radical approach was required and so I toddled off to my local hipster barber for advice - my regimen now includes the two items pictured below and grants a shock of silver atop my bonce.

It is a rather dreich, dismal and dull day here in Lancashire but I will upload an image of my new luxurious grey mane once adequate light permits.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Shaver, I’ve been using that exact product - Crew Fiber - in my (also thinning) hair for about the last 15 years.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I found that by keeping my hair short (1/2-3/4") it stands up and looks like there's more than there really is. And since hats are good for you, I wear them.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Can I just let it fall out naturally?


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

With no hair on top and increasingly whispy grey hair on sides and and beard, I find that frequently buzzing off my remaining hair with barber's clippers, and maintaining a closely trimmed beard and mustache, results in a reasonably flattering appearance and requires minimal maintenance. 

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll let just let it fall out naturally because if my Mother sees me with a shaved head, she'll go crazy. I don't think I'd want to see myself with a bald head anyway because I have had a scar since I was a boy on the left side of my head, it wouldn't look good.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

My hair is thin and silver. My wife chooses the shampoo. Right now it is some nice big pump thing with a lemon and rosemary scent. After washing my hair I towel dry it and brush it with a nice bristly military brush. If I’m going out, I don a gimme cap. Should I be doing anything else?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Indelible Magic Marker


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Ron Popeil's Hair In A Can


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

The babes are back 0:49


----------



## Jainarayan (Jan 10, 2018)

I shave my head. Been doing so for over 20 years. I have a full beard that a barber I go to trims and fades up the sides.


----------



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

Light brown hair here with more gray strands each birthday. I've always had "thin" hair and I second Shaver's suggestion regarding the blow dryer and Crew fiber or hairspray (or both).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

xcubbies said:


> Indelible Magic Marker


But that won't work. LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

derum said:


> The babes are back 0:49


Hair In A Can might work temporarily but it won't give you real hair.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I once had a friend with an appointment in court for impermissible home gardening. He asked his girlfriend for a trim. She’d heard of razor cuts and, I guess, figured how hard could it be. She took a safety razor to the back of his head and cut a small square from his head of thick, black hair. We camouflaged it with black shoe polish. He was not convicted but was admonished to be careful what he allowed to grow by his back porch.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^:icon_scratch::icon_scratch:
Pray tell, what was he growing?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^:icon_scratch::icon_scratch:
> Pray tell, what was he growing?


Looked like hemp...

;0)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^:icon_scratch::icon_scratch:
> Pray tell, what was he growing?


hair, What else do you think he was growing?


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

For those who have said they are bald/balding, I am a fellow "Brother of the Scalp." :hi:

My thinning is to the point now where I need to keep it shaved with no clip on the trimmers. I shave my head clean every so often as well. I've been cutting my own hair for over a decade, as well as friends and family on occasion.

I do use a thickening shampoo, which I find works very well. Dove makes a men's shampoo under the Men+Care label, called "Thick and Strong." It actually does add some diameter back to each hair. For those of us with fine hair, it makes your hair feel "spikier" and I do see a difference in the mirror after using it.

An important tip though: Do *NOT* get this stuff in your eyes. Its like battery acid!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Shaver said:


> The issue of thinning hair is one upon which I have been obliged to expend much consideration recently but I am pleased to report that I have acquired a reasonably satisfactory solution.
> 
> My problem was emphasised by product (pomade) and style (left hand parting) which colluded to the detriment of the appearance of my hair.
> 
> ...


We are experiencing a run of dreich, dismal and dull days here in Lancashire (it is winter, I acknowledge) and so this image of my newly achieved luxurious grey mane lacks the benefit of adequate light, and is thus aesthetically inferior, but nevertheless permits a general appreciation of the style which now supercedes my once slick hair:


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

The thinner it gets the shorter you keep it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm balding so I'd rather just keep it short.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Howard, Jack...that is darned good advice!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Howard, Jack...that is darned good advice!


No love for the Sméagol Gollum look amongst this crew!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> No love for the Sméagol Gollum look amongst this crew!


But at least I still have my hair ( of what's left of it), as much as I keep combing and brushing it after my dry my hair, it won't stay in place, it's all this static electricity in the air during the winter that's making my hair go all over the place.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> But at least I still have my hair ( of what's left of it), as much as I keep combing and brushing it after my dry my hair, it won't stay in place, it's all this static electricity in the air during the winter that's making my hair frizzy.


Have you tried using some type of product? I'm sure they have some options available where you get your hair cut. If not, at the local drug store.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Hair spray will combat "the frizzies" you get from static electricity the same way dryer sheets do for clothes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLMike said:


> Have you tried using some type of product? I'm sure they have some options available where you get your hair cut. If not, at the local drug store.


I try to avoid mousse or hairspray during the winter months but I only spray a tiny amount and comb/brush it in place afterwards. and BTW, I get my haircut every 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Troones said:


> Hair spray will combat "the frizzies" you get from static electricity the same way dryer sheets do for clothes.


I try to keep my hair mousse/hairspray free at night so as I can lay my head on my pillow and not wake up with stiff hair.


----------

